# A Little More About Us



## Foleymann (Mar 13, 2007)

Hi- Foleymann here- actually John and Judy. The kids are Jess and Jeff- so I quess we could be the 4 J Ranch







.
I work in the film biz and have been camping, with a TT, for 14 years. The Outback I mentioned in another thread we are thrilled with, although the people that owner it before us did NO maintnence or cleaning although they were only in it 3 times, so I am still getting it up to speed. Nothing major, going to replace the front graphic ( too weatherized ) extra keys, adjust LP pressure, do the bearings, etc,ect. Can't wait to get it out for a small overnighter to check all systems. We love to Camp in Northern California, especially in Big Sur-AHHHHHhhhhh- can't wait- we go in July so it looks like we'll miss the Outback get together







. I did order a licence plate with the Outbackers logo. So to all that gave us a warm welcome-right back at ya and lets get out there and get Campin!!!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Thanks for sharing. Good luck w/ getting the OB in shape.


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Welcome, Foleymann! I'm sure the Outback will be ship-shape in no time and ready for camping. Have fun.


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

we were in Big Sur a few weeks ago, there's a few pictures in the link below.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Foleyman,

Ahh, Northern California...A place we have yet to go camping and want to so badly!
Thanks for ordering a license plate frame! 
Happy Camping,


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Beautiful area, that big Sur!

Sorry you guys will not be able to make Zion, but maybe you can scope out an area on the coast for the group next year.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## monty (Apr 5, 2007)

We camped at Big Sur once ourselves, B.M. (Before Marriage). But it was in the back of a 1963 Chevy Nova station wagon!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers.com









Chime in lots

Good luck with your Outback

Thor


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Foleymann said:


> ...
> Can't wait to get it out for a small overnighter to check all systems.


Might as well have the first night in your driveway. This is a great way to shake out the trailer and find things you might need to fix or didn't remember how to turn on/off.

Enjoy the new (to you) Outback.


----------



## Foleymann (Mar 13, 2007)

You know- I just might do that-park it in the driveway and "spend the night" in it. It would certianly reduce my frustration level at not getting "out"


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Foleymann said:


> You know- I just might do that-park it in the driveway and "spend the night" in it. It would certianly reduce my frustration level at not getting "out"


A lot of us have done it...was for the kids too.


----------

